# yote problem



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

ive had no luck calling in yotes and im a beginner, just wondering if someone in the fargo moorhead area would be willing to take me out and show/teach me the things to do.

thanks
Jake


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

hendricksx, I see you're not getting any takers. Looks like you'll have to do it the hard way like I did 43 years ago lol. Just go hunting, you'll learn and probably better then someone else teaching you.

I'l try to help you with some simple rules of thumb to go by.

Make sure you can shoot your rifle ( practice if needed ). can't kill em if you can't hit em.

Find where the animals are, look for fresh tracks and scat, they are real hard to kill if they ain't there.

Set up where the animal has to show itself so you can get a good shot. If you can back against a bush, tree or rock to break up your outline is best.

Keep an eye on the downwind side of your stand because most times that's where the coyote is headed. Keep in mind the coyote could be coming from any direction to get downwind, also watch 360 degrees if you can.

Movement well bust you before anything else, move real slow and if the animal is coming to the call only move when it's not looking your way. 
If you are using a hand call be real careful of movement, if you're using an e-caller set it away from you, works great.

Don't wast time making hour long stands, make 15 minute stands. Most coyotes respond in less then 10 minutes. The more stands you make the better your odds of killing a coyote.
You also don't have to walk a mile from your truck, that's another wast of time, a 100 yards or so well normally work.

Now you're set, go hunting and learn what works best for you. No better way to learn then getting out and doing it...........Good luck and let us know how you do. :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with everything Danny B posted, except for making 15 minute stands I believe you are going to have to make longer stands ther further we get into the season. The coyotes are getting smarter and more leary of hunters, I have had a few coyote take as long 25 minutes to come in this year.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

LeviM, I understand your logic but I don't hunt that way, I have a different logic.

I'll try to explan my logic for what it's worth. The more coyote country you call in a day, the more coyotes you have a chance to get. 
Since coyotes normally respond to a call within the first 10 minutes, that's why I make 10 minute stands. 
I'll make 40 stands in a day vs 10 for other hunters. What are the odds I'll have more coyotes at the end of the day?
There is more to it then that, but I'm sure you got the idea. That's all I was trying to pass on to the new guy, so I told him 15 minute stands. Most importand was, I told him to learn what works best for him.

You are 100% right about only the smart ones being left later in the year.
That's when learning how to howl can come in handy. Howling is sometimes a better way to go come Jan. Feb. I'm one of those guys that don't hunt durning denning season.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am not arguing with the way you hunt. Not one coyote hunter hunts the same. I was just suggesting the time limit that I use. I have had lot of coyotes come in around the 1/2 hr mark.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Danny and LeviM, I agree with the logic presented by both of you. The more stands one makes in a day, then obviously the greater chance one has in calling in a yote. When I start calling in the latter part of October I stay in the stand for 15 minutes. I find that if a yote is coming in, he's going to be there within 10 minutes or less but I give him the benefit of the doubt and call for an extra few minutes. As the season goes on, however, I find it's useful to give them even more time, an extra five minutes. That's because 1) they've played the game before and have become more educated; or 2) the conditions make it more of an effort for them to get to the call. Here, we have a fair amount of snow which makes travel harder for yotes so I'm willing to give them that extra time to come in. In fact, the last yote I got, an alpha male, I argued with him for 10-15 minutes using a variety of howls off the start but resorting to the male challenge for most of the session. What I've find is there's no best way. What works one day fails miserably the next. That's what makes this sport so addicting.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

VERY WELL SAID SASKCOYOTE.


----------



## rookietoyotes (Jan 8, 2007)

when you make that many stands a day how far apart do you make each one? for ex. if you were hunting a 40 acre parcel(member i am in michigan so we don't have raches that are 1000's of acres) how many stands would you make in that 40 acre area?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i usually make 4 stands per mile... the sounds will carry a lot further than you think. a coyote can hear most sounds from 1/2 mile or better. heck, a mouse squeak they can hear from 500-600 yards at least... at least that has been my experience. my stands usually last for 30-45 minutes, but we do have a lot of bobcats so that is the reason... if it was strictly for coyotes i usually sit for 20-30 minutes.

the 15 minute thinking does make a lot of since though... may need to re-think my set-ups... lot of good tips.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Rookietoyotes, I would start out on 40 acres with just one stand. If no results wait a couple of weeks and try on same parcel from another stand calling from a different location on the forty. Just remember on 40 acres they are probably going to here you if they are on that 40 acres wherever you call from so you need to change your calling sequences from one trip to another. Don't give the the rabbit blues everytime. Maybe give them the rabbit the first time you go and maybe say red fox distress the next, maybe some woodpecker distress the next... Mix it up a little and don't call it too much. Give it a rest after a couple of trips for 2 to 3 weeks and then try again.


----------



## rookietoyotes (Jan 8, 2007)

i think that maybe part of my problem i started hunting them because i am a big upland bird hunter and i wanted to rid the birds of any predators because the coyote population has been up in those areas. so i have been hunting the same area more than i should.


----------

